# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حكم لبس المرأة البنطلون تحت الثوب القصير

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
هل يجوز أن أرتدي بنطالا عريضا وفوقه أضع سترة تغطي سائر الجسد تكاد تصل  إلى الكعبين بشبر دون وجود أي فتحة في السترة وليست بالشفافة ولا بالضيقة  ؟.

الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
يشترط في لباس المرأة الذي تبدو به أمام الرجال الأجانب ثمانية أشياء : 
1- أن يكون ساترا لجميع البدن ، بما في ذلك الوجه والكفان ، وقد سبق بيان أدلة ذلك في جواب السؤال (11774) . 
2- أن يكون فضفاضا واسعا ، لا يصف حجم أعضائها ، وتقاطيع جسمها . 
3- أن لا يكون رقيقا يصف لون بشرتها . 
4- ألا يكون زينة في نفسه كالمطرز والمزركش . 
5- ألا يكون مطيبا . 
6- ألا يشبه لباس الرجال . 
7- ألا يشبه لباس الكافرات . 
8- ألا يكون لباس شهرة . 
ينظر: "آداب الزفاف" للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ص (177) ، "حجاب المرأة المسلمة" له ، ص 16- 111، "عودة الحجاب" (3/145- 163) . 
وبناء على ذلك فليس للمرأة أن تخرج أمام الرجال بسروال أو بنطلون ؛ لأمرين : 
الأول : أنه يصف رِجْل المرأة . 
الثاني : أن في لبسه تشبها بالرجال . 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " أرى ألا ينساق المسلمون وراء هذه الموضة من أنواع الألبسة التي ترد إلينا من هنا وهناك ؛ وكثير منها لا يتلاءم مع الزي الإسلامي الذي يكون فيه الستر الكامل للمرأة مثل الألبسة القصيرة أو الضيقة جداً أوالخفيفة . ومن ذلك : البنطلون ، فإنه يصف حجم رِجْل المرأة وكذلك بطنها وخصرها وثدييها وغير ذلك ، فلابسته تدخل تحت الحديث الصحيح : (صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما : قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ، ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا ) . انتهى . والحديث رواه مسلم (2128) . 
وقال أيضا : "الذي أراه تحريم لبس المرأة للبنطلون لأنه تشبه بالرجال ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال ، ولأنه يزيل الحياء من المرأة ، ولأنه يفتح باب لباس أهل النار حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما ) وذكر أحدهما ( نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها ) انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (12سؤال رقم 192، 194) . 
وجاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (17/102) : " لا يجوز لها أن تلبس البنطلون ؛ لما فيه من تشبه النساء بالرجال " . 
وانظري السؤال (10436) . 
وأما لبس البنطلون أو السروال تحت الجلباب ، فلا حرج فيه ، بل هو زيادة ستر وصيانة . إذا كان الجلباب سابغا ساترا ليس به فتحات تبدي ما تحته . 
قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله : " إذا لبست المرأة البنطلون وفوقه ملابس سابغة فلا تشبه فيه بالرجال ما دامت تلبسه أسفل ملابسها " انتهى من "فتاوى الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي" ص 573 . 
والأصل أن يكون جلباب المرأة سابغا ، يغطي ظهور قدميها ، لما روى الترمذي (1731) والنسائي (5336) وأبو داود (4117) وابن ماجه (3580) عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاءَ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ : فَكَيْفَ يَصْنَعْنَ النِّسَاءُ بِذُيُولِهِنَّ ؟ قَالَ : ( يُرْخِينَ شِبْرًا ) فَقَالَتْ : ( إِذًا تَنْكَشِفُ أَقْدَامُهُنَّ ) قَالَ : ( فَيُرْخِينَهُ ذِرَاعًا لا يَزِدْنَ عَلَيْهِ ) . والحديث صححه الألباني في "صحيح سنن الترمذي" . 
قال الباجي : " وَقَوْلُهَا رَضِي اللَّهُ عَنْهَا فِي إرْخَاءِ الذَّيْلِ شِبْرًا : ( إِذًا تَنْكَشِفُ أَقْدَامُهُنَّ ) تُرِيدُ أَنَّهُ لا يَكْفِيهَا فِيمَا تَسْتَتِرُ بِهِ ; لأَنَّ تَحْرِيكَ رِجْلَيْهَا لَهُ فِي سُرْعَةِ مَشْيِهَا وَقِصَرِ الذَّيْلِ يَكْشِفُهُ عَنْهَا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم قَالَ : ( فَذِرَاعًا لا تَزِيدُ عَلَيْهِ ) " انتهى من "المنتقى" . 
وسئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله ما نصه : " إطالة المرأة لثوبها هل هو على سبيل الاستحباب أم الوجوب ‏؟‏ وهل وضع الشراب على القدمين يكفي مع قصر الثوب بحيث لا يظهر شيء من الساق ‏؟‏ وكيف تطيل المرأة ثوبها ذراعًا أتحت الكعب أم تحت الركبة ‏؟‏ " 
فأجاب : " مطلوب من المرأة المسلمة ستر جميع أجزاء جسمها عن الرجال ، ولذلك رخص لها في إرخاء ثوبها قدر ذراع من أجل ستر قدميها ، بينما نهي الرجال عن إسبال الثياب تحت الكعبين ، مما يدل على أنه مطلوب من المرأة ستر جسمها كاملاً ، وإذا لبست الشراب كان ذلك من باب زيادة الاحتياط في الستر ، وهو أمر مستحسن ، ويكون ذلك مع إرخاء الثوب كما ورد في الحديث ، والله الموفق " انتهى . "المنتقى من فتاوى الشيخ الفوزان" (5/334) . 
والحاصل أنه يلزم المرأة أن يكون ( جلبابها ) سابغا إلى الكعبين وزيادة ، وأما أن يكون قصيرا فوق الكعبين بنحو شبر ، فلا يجوز ولو سترت ساقيها وقدميها ببنطلون أو جورب ؛ لما في ذلك من التشبه بالرجال المأمورين بتقصير ثيابهم إلى ما فوق الكعبين ، مع ما فيه من تحديد حجم رِجْلها . 
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/60131

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاك الله خيرا أم أروى ،، اللهم مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

عود حميد أختي الغالية أم علي .
حمداً لله على سلامتك لقد افتقدنا مشاركاتك الطيبة وموضوعاتك النافعة في هذا المجلس . 
ولعل المانع يكون خيراً بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الله يسلمك أختي أم اروى ونفع الله بمواضيعك القيمة ، نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، انشغلت بعض الشيء والحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رفع الله قدرك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيمن كتب وفيمن رفع وجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا .

----------

